# my 100gal



## Divedoc (Feb 22, 2011)

just a shot from last night 
I will be moving from Mission to Abbotsford very soon and plan to rework the aquascape. Going to hit a landscape supply for stone, I want to create a terrace in the left corner then place stones throughout the gravol bed to protect it from the fish. Right now it's a mix of reg aquarium gravol & flourite in a 2:1 ratio. I will use it as a cap in the new set up over something rich for the plants, haven't decided on what yet, suggestions?
This tank will be an experiment in bringing a planted tank and big ciclids together. Here's the occupants thusfar:
7" Thai Silk Flowerhorn (thx Cowris!)
7-8" Gold Severum
Ornate Bichir (no idea his length atm)
a nice sailfin pleco of some sort. 
I am thinking some clown loaches for "clean up" duty is in order and another ciclid or a shoal of ditherfish to help midigate aggression, again, suggestions??? 
I would love a Green terror but I think I may be pushing it and worried about what that would mean with the Flowerhorn.


----------



## Divedoc (Feb 22, 2011)

more goodies....


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it looks great as is!


----------



## Divedoc (Feb 22, 2011)

[email protected]#$%^&!!! came home to find the Bichir dead and the Flowerhorn looking ill. I must have cross contaminated something doing a waterchange this morning! Dammit dammit [email protected]#$%^&*!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice man


----------



## Divedoc (Feb 22, 2011)

Flowerhorn bounced back by morning and looks fantastic. I found a beauty of a Green Terror today and the aggression balance seems to be achieved. All fish are out and about and feeding nicely.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

glad the fish are ok! if u need fh pellets i have some left over.


----------



## Divedoc (Feb 22, 2011)

installed a moonlight LED as well we'll see how that goes tonight :bigsmile:


----------



## bruizer (Mar 10, 2011)

im new to this site but thats one of the nicest tanks ive seen on here. what do you think about those 3d backgrounds


----------



## Divedoc (Feb 22, 2011)

A complete waste of $$$$ IMHO. The stump was collected off a submerged tree and cleaned up. I used a rip saw and hammer & chisel to thin it out. It's easier than you think. When I move soon I will be rescaping this tank. I will be going to a landscape supply company a pick through there selection of stone. I'm pushing my luck mixing big Cichlids and live plants and one of the ways I'm hoping to thwart the destructivness is through stonework to protect the plants then larger stones throughout the sandbed to make mad digging difficult if they get the urge. At this point none of the big boys have attacked the plants so I will play it by ear. Hey if it works fantastic. If it doesnt I tried 
Amazing aquascapes are planned out. This tank isn't there yet by any means. I can't wait for the move!
Thank you for your compliment!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful fish, beautiful aquascaping, keep us posted with the updates!


----------

